# Pansat 3500 menu questions



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

1. If you don't have the remote, how do you enter a password?
2. In the menu, choices for LNB type, the manual says there are 5, but 6 are listed. I have the Invacom Quad LNB, which one do I use?;

Universal 1 (10600 MHz)
Universal 2 (10750MHz)
Single-SL
Single-SH
Standard USA (10750 or 11250)
Single Stack (10750V or 10175H)

What is what? What is Single SL or SH and Single Stack?

For the DiSEqC; is the reference to 2x1 and 4x2 referring to a switch


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Over 440 views and no answers............


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Just so you don't wait another three weeks before trying to solve the problem...

1) I don't know. Maybe you can't enter a password without the remote.

2) Try the listed LNB types one at a time until you find the one that works. DiSEqC (in this setting) refers to a possible DiSEqC switch and its selectable connections.

Google is your friend. The manual is your friend. Experimentation is a casual acquaintance. If you want answers, searching is more effective than waiting.

http://www.pansatusa.com/home.htm
http://www.invacom.com/


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

The manual is lacking (putting it politely).
I have been to both those sites.


----------

